
The world's best cyber army doesn’t belong to Russia - miiiiiike
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-election-intelligence-commentary-idUSKCN10F1H5
======
finid
> In fact, the United States is the only country ever to launch an actual
> cyberwar -- when the Obama administration used a cyberattack to destroy
> thousands of centrifuges, used for nuclear enrichment, in Iran. This was an
> illegal act of war, according to the Defense Department’s own definition.

